# What to do if you don't have a LE tag?



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Go somewhere they have a true general season and get yourself a bird. Drove about 13 hrs round trip and had this guy in 3 1/2 hrs. I won't complain though. Called in him and a buddy to 13 yards. Stayed for the next morning and had 3 strutting within 30-40 yards. 9 inch beard, 5/8 inch dull spurs, and a nearly snow white fan as you can see. Typical 2 yr old Merriam's. 


Southwest Colorado. San Juan Mountains.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice!! Well done!!!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That's the plan I been doing for 20 years. Nice tom..ain't those Marriams down there pretty!

There is a group of "hunt for money" minded people here in Utah that are controlling our hunting. Their thought pattern goes like this..."if we limit the number of permits that are available, that will make them worth more"...you know, supply and demand. People that spend money for the privilege to hunt are more likely to spend money for guides, etc. In Utah, we limit *opportunity* with this absolutely stupid LE system we insist on...it does only one thing...moves us closer and closer to a complete "pay-to-hunt" system where those with the "pay" get to hunt. Thanks big game hunters for falling for the line of crap(oh, it's all about "quality of hunt"...which is code for antler size) these people have fed you and allowing the LE hunting in Utah.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That is a nice one! 

How does that bike pedal in the snow???? Lord knows I don't miss the snow up there.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> How does that bike pedal in the snow????


It doesn't pedal well at all in the snow, but the forest service road was mostly open for the 3 miles I had to ride. Just weren't allowed to drive vehicles beyond the closed sign. I missed my turn off in the dark and had to double back. By then it was just starting to get light. My spur road had snow and ice so I was off walking it when the birds probably gobbled at my crunching in the snow. The woods just exploded with gobbles. The closest bird was about 50 yards uphill of me. I scrambled to stash the bike and find a tree but stood out like a turd in a punch bowl with all the snow. He and another bird landed about 60 yards down the service road from me and gobbled going away towards the other half dozen birds that were downhill of me. I followed in pursuit but lost them for a bit trying to loop around them. I relocated 3 of the gobblers and brought two to the gun after about an hour and a half standoff.

BP, you either have enough turkeys for a general season hunt or you don't. No good reason for the LE hunt other than what you said. I prefer hunting here in May anyway. Weather is always better then. Still have a trip to SD planned with my 13 yr old son in two weeks. Had to cancel the first two weekends due to bad weather up there and threw the CO trip together the day I left. Had a case of the turkey fever.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty bird! Congrats!


----------

